# Breaking Amish Afghan is in print



## brenda rolfe (Jul 1, 2013)

Today I was at JoAnn Fabrics. buying yarn for afghan and on a end cap was a book "ripple afghans" and that afghan is on the cover. Of course not the same pretty colors. I believe the no. on the back was either 5950 or 5650 by leisure arts.
I didn't look at the price sine I already have it, it looks the same as the one I made from my crochet fantasy I think it was.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

brenda rolfe said:


> Today I was at JoAnn Fabrics. buying yarn for afghan and on a end cap was a book "ripple afghans" and that afghan is on the cover. Of course not the same pretty colors. I believe the no. on the back was either 5950 or 5650 by leisure arts.
> I didn't look at the price sine I already have it, it looks the same as the one I made from my crochet fantasy I think it was.


I have one that looks like it too but the leaflet number is 335 by Leisure Arts. NO??


----------



## brenda rolfe (Jul 1, 2013)

yes but you cant get it any longer. only as a download from LA. I read the pattern and it looks like the same, As I said I made it from another crochet magazine


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

brenda rolfe said:


> yes but you cant get it any longer. only as a download from LA. I read the pattern and it looks like the same, As I said I made it from another crochet magazine


Ok, thanks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I have one that looks like it too but the leaflet number is 335 by Leisure Arts. NO??





brenda rolfe said:


> yes but you cant get it any longer. only as a download from LA. I read the pattern and it looks like the same, As I said I made it from another crochet magazine


LA Website for booklet 335 - E-Book download © 2013
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html

It comes up fairly often on E-Bay
Afghan Parade - Leisure Arts 335 © 1984
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Treasury-of-Afghans-Afghan-Parade-Crochet-Knit-Patterns-/310706580244?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item48578e2b14
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Afghan-Parade-/171077163459?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item27d4fe59c3

http://toontowntreasures.ecrater.com/p/15663774/leisure-arts-335-crochet-afghan-parade
http://craftsnstuff.ecrater.com/p/15308263/afghan-parade-designed-for-crochet-leisure

Also available in -- Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Afghan Parade - Leisure Arts 335 © 1984
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Treasury-of-Afghans-Afghan-Parade-Crochet-Knit-Patterns-/310706580244?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item48578e2b14
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Afghan-Parade-/171077163459?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item27d4fe59c3


Looks like "Lacy chevron" and "Planned" is the same, just different colors, right?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Looks like "Lacy chevron" and "Planned" is the same, just different colors, right?


Almost, just a slight variance to the pattern rows that I can tell.
I have the book LA 335, and that is what I can see by scanning the info.
I have not studied it word for word.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Almost, just a slight variance to the pattern rows that I can tell.
> I have the book LA 335, and that is what I can see by scanning the info.
> I have not studied it word for word.


Ya, me either. I thought you could tell me, ha ha. Just teasing you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the one poster is referring to...LA 5950
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/ripple-afghans-ebook.html
When you enlarge the picture, it doesn't look like the same tight pattern.
This one looks more loose and open.
http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4700/94734/products/30813/images/35916/5950_FC__82412.1351633254.1280.1280.jpg
What say you?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Looks like "Lacy chevron" and "Planned" is the same, just different colors, right?





galaxycraft said:


> Almost, just a slight variance to the pattern rows that I can tell.
> I have the book LA 335, and that is what I can see by scanning the info.
> I have not studied it word for word.





Juneperk said:


> Ya, me either. I thought you could tell me, ha ha. Just teasing you.


Okay, you challenged me. :lol: 
It is the same, just different color lengths and sequences.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Okay, you challenged me. :lol:
> It is the same, just different color lengths and sequences.


I would like to call Mary on the " Breaking Amish" show. ha ha The two links are hard to tell.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I would like to call Mary on the " Breaking Amish" show. ha ha The two links are hard to tell.


You mean between the 2 different LA books?
One is a chevron, the other is named a ripple.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> You mean between the 2 different LA books?
> One is a chevron, the other is named a ripple.


The one I have is chevron too. I even tried to pause the show when they showed her working on the afghan but hard to tell if she used 3 shades of rose or two. I also think hers is rippled.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are the two enlarged the best I could.
IMHO - The LA 5950 is just a loose loopy loop. :lol:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Here are the two enlarged the best I could.


This is the one I have started.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> This is the one I have started. - Called Granny Ripple


And rightly so, It does indeed look like granny stitching.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> And rightly so, It does indeed look like granny stitching.


Maybe my next one will be one of the one's you put on here. Probably the Lacy chevron or the Planned ripple.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Maybe my next one will be one of the one's you put on here. Probably the Lacy chevron or the Planned ripple.


We are on the same wavelength. :wink: 
I was thinking that yesterday, with all this talk and now I have the book pulled out of its hiding place. :lol: 
But I have 2 other WIP to finish first.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> We are on the same wavelength. :wink:
> I was thinking that yesterday, with all this talk and now I have the book pulled out of its hiding place. :lol:
> But I have 2 other WIP to finish first.


Me two, that's even why my Granny one is on hold. Almost don't with my baby ripple one in pastels. great grand not due till Feb, but knowing me, I figured I'd make sure it got done now. Will post another picture when I get it done. 
We do tend to think alike.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a plain ripple in progress. It's *sc 10, 3 sc in one stitch, sc 10, skip 2 sts.* repeat between *'s.

I am fascinated by the pictures of the patterns.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

this is on my to do list. love the colors so simple so easy.


----------



## brenda rolfe (Jul 1, 2013)

It has a v stitch in it


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

If you have a used book store nearby, check them out. I've found some incredibly wonderful stuff in those.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Saw this at JoAnn's in Buena Park & E.Whittier,CA had this book.



> Here is the one poster is referring to...LA 5950
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/ripple-afghans-ebook.html
> When you enlarge the picture, it doesn't look like the same tight pattern.
> This one looks more loose and open.
> ...


----------



## Dbchance (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes. You are right. Leisure Arts Leaflet 335. Planned Lacy Chevron. I got my copy on eBay.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful! And your afghan is very pretty, too. Very nicely done!


----------

